# Alvarez dealers in the GTA?



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm shopping in the ~$400-750 sort of range, and just stumbled across Alvarez.

Are there any stores in the GTA that have Alvarez acoustics in stock?

I'm not seeing anything listed at Steve's or Cosmo or L&M.

Any thoughts on the Alvarez Artists series?


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm not too sure about Alvarez dealers in the GTA, but I once owned an Alvarez jumbo (J200 Style) and it was such a joy to play and sounded great. You're getting great value for the money with those guitars - I truly think that they're very underrated guitars.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Only store listed in Canada is St. John's Music in Winnipeg. mailto:[email protected]


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

washburned said:


> Only store listed in Canada is St. John's Music in Winnipeg. mailto:[email protected]


Thanks, but that's kind of a long trip for me.


----------



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

I bought a very nice Alvarez from Musician's Friend in the USofA. Paid something like $350 plus shipping and worth every penny.


----------



## starland (Jul 23, 2012)

HI! Guys can you help me to get Alvarez in India.i can buy online ,if guys have any idea please reply.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Just tripped over an Alvarez dealer in Peterborough. The Guitar Boutique.


----------



## PTBOMusic (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello All came across this thread yesterday and thought I should create an account and chime in. I live in Peterborough and am familiar with “The guitar boutique” a casual friend of my worked there when the shop opened and stories I heard from him about the way the business was run and how the owner was with the employees would make your skin crawl, the guy is a total slime ball. I also have close friends who have dealt at the shop or have family/friends that have dealt at the shop and have had bad experances. 

The Shop has some good brands but the owner has a reputation around town of someone you don’t want to deal with, and with the stories I have heard I wouldn’t give this store a dollar of business.
I know this review may sound harsh but Peterborough is a small town and word get around quickly, epically among musicians that all hang out at the same bars and know each other if not directly through other friends, just my 2 cents (which I wouldn’t spend at “The guitar Boutique”)


----------



## Seratone (Dec 16, 2013)

Capusle Music in Queen Street in Toronto now is an Authorized dealer for Alvarez Guitars. They currently have a couple of the Artist series - Fantastic guitars for the Money. I own a couple - as well as K. Yairi's. 

As for the Guitar Boutique - I really like the folks who run it, and they do have imports that I have never seen before - but their prices are just too steep. I was up there last winter to specifically see an Alvarez FCF7103 Solid Body acoustic. They had 2 for $1275 each. I had never seen one before - I went out to my Car and checked Ebay and found 2 for $375.


----------

